# Round pen footing



## Remigirl (Oct 3, 2009)

Hey all,
Newbie here. Just found this great site and happy to be here. Putting my barn in the end of this month along with a covered round pen. I live in No. California, so weather is moderate. I am wondering what type of footing would be best for the R/P. I have been told that 4 inches of sand should do the trick, but wanted to run it by this forum for any other ideas. Thanks


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah i'd say sand


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

I would say sand too. 
It helps with there footing alot especially for if they plan on making any quick turns on you or anything. we wouldnt want any of them to hurt there feet !

here is an article that may help you  with the round pen.
Round Pen Footing


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!

Sand is the easiest footing to acquire and replace as needed but 4" is pretty deep. 2" is plenty, more that that and your horse is working too hard as well as running the risk of leg injuries.


----------

